# Simulación de comunicación Bluetooth en proteus, ¿es posible?



## santi101 (Abr 4, 2011)

Que tal, estoy realizando una practica en la que utilizo el modulo bluetooth para comunicar 
un 16f877a con una pc y quisiera simular lo que tengo en proteus, sin embargo no encuentro 
un componente para simular el bluetooth, ¿como podría simularlo? Quisiera hacer algunas 
simulaciones antes de implementarlo físicamente, no vaya a ser que queme el modulo

Gracias


----------



## octul (Abr 5, 2012)

Pues yo también estoy haciendo el mismo trabajo, pero con el pic 16f876a, estoy utilizando herramientas de software libre, como por ejemplo el IDE Piklab, el compilador sdcc y el simulador es ktechlab, pero no tengo como simular la parte del módulo bluetooth, si tienes alguna información te lo agradeceré enormemente


----------



## krausergold (Abr 27, 2012)

en si modulo bluetooth no hay (hasta donde se) pero puedes usar la hiperterminal que al fin y al cabo es casi lo mismo (conectas las tx y las rx )


----------



## xmatrix (Abr 28, 2012)

exacto yo estoy haciendo un modulo hc-06 y con el hyperterminal estoy probando su funcionamiento , creeme mientras configures el rs232 de tu pic y aliementes a 3.3v como indica en modulo pues no tendras mayor problema


----------

